# Looking to get into Boardercross



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

as far as coaching goes, i have no clue. if you want to compete at a high level you're definitely gonna wanna buy a regular cambered board that's very stiff. and go with a much larger size then normal. they're faster and more stable at high speeds. i've looked into usasa before because i've been interested in riding bx as well. if/when you buy a new board, make sure it fits the usasa guidelines. as i understand it, both the nose and tail have to be rounded. if i were you, save your money go with a board from brands like Kessler, Prior, Nidecker, Donek etc. they're expensive but they are built for hard charging , speed and stability.


----------

